# I HATE Spanish music



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

and I'm Hispanic, right now some fool is playing it in the other room, I don't know the specific genre but it's the same to me, it's always some party, romantic, dancing song with similar beats, you ever watch the Spanish channels? These people wake up to watch news where they have a bunch of retards dancing, it's like all they can think about is partying. I prefer listening to music with meaningful lyrics, more specifically hip hop, not what you hear on the radio, don't get it confused. Anyone here who's hispanic and feels the same way?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol don't hate on spanish music.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

But there's some amazing spanish music. For example:






I couldn't judge it lyric wise as I'm not hispanic. But it sounds awesome to me.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Flamenco!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> and I'm Hispanic, right now some fool is playing it in the other room, I don't know the specific genre but it's the same to me, it's always some party, romantic, dancing song with similar beats, you ever watch the Spanish channels? These people wake up to watch news where they have a bunch of retards dancing, it's like all they can think about is partying. I prefer listening to music with meaningful lyrics, more specifically hip hop, not what you hear on the radio, don't get it confused. Anyone here who's hispanic and feels the same way?


Not really sure what you're talking about but I don't hate Hispanic music. I like most of it (more traditional stuff, I mean. I honestly don't listen to a lot of popular stuff in Spanish). This is what I don't like:

I HATE reggaeton. It's EVERYWHERE and it seems like just about every Hispanic person likes it :bash :






I am not sure if this is around anymore, but I also hate the whole Mexican cumbia rap stuff:






I don't like norteña:






and just about every merengue song tends to sound the same (I always thought this song was kind of fun though :b):






Same with bachata (but I like Juan Luis Guerra):






I don't know if I left out anything else but that's mostly what I dislike.

What I do like is what Belshazzar and LaRibbon mentioned, flamenco. Rancheras are fine. I also like tango, Afro-Cuban music, Andean music, Vallenato, Latin American cumbia, salsa, (and Brazilian music, if that counts on here).... It's hard to name it all, and of course I don't like it _all_, but I do like most of it.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I dont like how people speak spanish in public on purpose, when most people cant understand them. They probably talk nasty about a lot of people because they know we cant understand them.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Psssshaw, Spanish-language music is awesome.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Mexican music is crap. This is some real Spanish music:


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow, it is sad to hear some people saying Mexican music is crap, they honestly are too ignorant to know about some of the great artists we have in Mexico.

Here are a few MEXICAN artists/bands I like with good music.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

keithp said:


> I dont like how people speak spanish in public on purpose, when most people cant understand them. They probably talk nasty about a lot of people because they know we cant understand them.


Just like how English speakers say nasty things about non-English speakers.

Honestly, it's probably better if you don't understand every word that's being spoken around you.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

pita said:


> English speakers say nasty things about non-English speakers.


That's too bad. They should learn English, unless you're talking about English-speaking tourists in non-English speaking countries.



pita said:


> Honestly, it's probably better if you don't understand every word that's being spoken around you.


Why?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/chicanobatman

The United States doesn't have an official language. Even if it did, to suggest that it's somehow less acceptable for people here to speak in Spanish is patently ridiculous. The US is a nation of immigrants. Spanish might not be a native language of the States, but neither is English.


----------



## Holladayz (Jun 30, 2010)

Silly Mexican


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Afro-Cuban music,


Si!


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I like the macarena

I like how Spanish music seems really fun and the people always seem soo happy to be singing about whatever subject. I understand though it could get very annoying listening to it all the time.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

keithp said:


> I dont like how people speak spanish in public on purpose, when most people cant understand them. They probably talk nasty about a lot of people because they know we cant understand them.


......or they're just speaking it because it's the language that they are most comfortable with?



Socially Anxious said:


> That's too bad. They should learn English


No one is required to learn English just because it happens to be the language that you speak.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with au Lait, and:



Auron said:


> The lyrics can vary, and like american artists, you may find epic lyrics or crappy ones.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

[Thread has been edited to remove off-topic and offending posts. Keep it on topic!]


----------



## alfredd88 (Sep 29, 2010)

I dont like how people speak spanish in public on purpose, when most people cant understand them. i DON'T like spanish music


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I think there should be a channel set aside just for Muy Buenos Dias. I do mute it sometimes, but it is good to wake up to girls dancing in bikinis in the winter here.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you like singer-songwriters? What about Jorge Drexler. I only have one of his albums, but I love it. This is the title track:


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

XYX are lovely.

http://www.myspace.com/xyxs


----------

